# Omega Lcd



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought this rare watch today. It is the Omega cal 1620, this movement was also used in the Speedmaster LCD watch. This one has a constellation back. I've never seen another one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You're teasing us alot today, Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's my job Paul,









Ok, I'll stop it now.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

How did I miss this thread?









Thats too cool Roy,must be pretty rare never seen one before


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have not seen another one either. I have only seen the Speedmaster one with this movement before this one.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes, very cool, nice,

NOW I,m gonna stir it up a bit ( feeling bloody minded tonite)

How can you call this a " movement " when nowt moves ? I reckon it should be a "cicuit".

Now give me fight!









Roger


----------

